# headliner fabric?



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm looking to redo my headliner and wrap my pillars as soon as I get some other needed things. I wanted to do a suede like material, but I really just want black. What is a good fabric to use, while still not spending a fortune. I was told to do it right and if I wanted suede, I should buy this stuff that is 125 a yard, which is definitely not an option for me right now, or else I'd be buying coilovers. I'm just looking for something affordable, black, nice looking, and something that will be easy to work with and last without sagging in a year. TIA.


----------



## HellBilly211239 (Nov 24, 2006)

I was told to just go down to a fabric store (Johans). I went down and asked them and they pointed me in the right direction. You can buy all sorts of colors and suede like material. I got a roll of black headliner that looks like it well due nicely. Now Ive just got to get the girl freind to help out. I cant lay down stichs to save my life.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: headliner fabric? (Juice Box)*

i actually just redid my entire headliner, pillars, and center console. all that i did was go down to joann fabrics and chose any fabric that i liked, ended up with a nice plaid patterned one. at autozone they have a spray fixative that is heavy duty especially made for headliners and carpets. all you really have to do is get all of the pieces you want to wrap out, spray them with the adhesive and wrap the fabirc around as neatly as you can. I can post up some pictures of mine soon so you can see my results. i did the whole project for about 30-40 dollars just a good chunk of my time though. hope this helped


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: headliner fabric? (NB_Turbo1)*

I'd love to see what you did with the center console.


----------



## jugrnaut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: headliner fabric? (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_i actually just redid my entire headliner, pillars, and center console. all that i did was go down to joann fabrics and chose any fabric that i liked, ended up with a nice plaid patterned one. at autozone they have a spray fixative that is heavy duty especially made for headliners and carpets. all you really have to do is get all of the pieces you want to wrap out, spray them with the adhesive and wrap the fabirc around as neatly as you can. I can post up some pictures of mine soon so you can see my results. i did the whole project for about 30-40 dollars just a good chunk of my time though. hope this helped










Did you have any problem with the glue soaking through the fabric. Or was the fabric pretty thick??


----------



## krayz337 (Sep 21, 2004)

if you have soaking issues, which you will if you have a thin enough material to stretch into the curves and what not just spray a light coat on the material, almost a mist. let that dry then go a little heavier with the next.the first coat will act as a barrier


----------



## sennasixty8 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: headliner fabric? (jugrnaut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jugrnaut* »_

Did you have any problem with the glue soaking through the fabric. Or was the fabric pretty thick??

take your time with the spray adhesive... it also helps if the weather isn't too cold.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: headliner fabric? (sennasixty8)*

here is a quick pic of the center console and the door handles, and for the most part the glue didnt soak through at all.


----------



## dj_juice (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: headliner fabric? (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_here is a quick pic of the center console and the door handles, and for the most part the glue didnt soak through at all.


funky... lets see the rest...


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: headliner fabric? (dj_juice)*

haha heres the rest of the interior hope you like.......


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: headliner fabric? (Juice Box)*

i just ordered this to re-do mine!!!


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: headliner fabric? (Juice Box)*

Try going to a a local upholstrey guy. I've found that thay can usuaully get the best prices on material are very negotiable when it comes to material selection, labor and schedule.
I picked a black microsuede and recovered the headliner, pillars and parcel shelf ... it still looks good after two years


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

I just got an 08' passat. I wanna do mine a nice brown color...except I'm lost on how to do it myself. 
How do you folks stitch everything??? I wanna save the $$$, but I don't have any stitching skills....please help!


----------



## ClintonMan (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: headliner fabric? (gti_1_eight_T)*









this would be sick! where did you find that Cloth?










_Modified by ClintonMan at 5:57 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: headliner fabric? (ClintonMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClintonMan* »_this would be sick! where did you find that Cloth?









ebay!


----------



## ClintonMan (Jan 28, 2006)

Yaaa for ebay!!


----------



## ClintonMan (Jan 28, 2006)

for gti_1_eight_T
Did you ever do your headliner with this cloth? if so, do you have pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

any one know around how much it would be to redo an 02 gti's headliner?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (ClintonMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClintonMan* »_for gti_1_eight_T
Did you ever do your headliner with this cloth? if so, do you have pics?

no still waiting for it to come in the mail....hoping it comes this week!!!
i will post pics when i get it done!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

how much are you going to spend on re-doing the interior gti_1_eight_T?
btw, thats a hot ass cloth


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i got 5yds of material shipped to me for $50
as far as the interior, its mainly gutted, just going to have a-pillars and a head liner...everything else is going byebye...except the front door panels....the back is completely gutted
thanks i like it too!!


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: headliner fabric? (NB_Turbo1)*

i've been thinking about that with my mk3,
did you do it with the stock interior in your car, or did you take it out?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (ClintonMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClintonMan* »_for gti_1_eight_T
Did you ever do your headliner with this cloth? if so, do you have pics?

sorry for the ****ty cell phone pic, my digi is dead right now...


----------



## DuBLuV2234 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: headliner fabric? (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_i actually just redid my entire headliner, pillars, and center console. all that i did was go down to joann fabrics and chose any fabric that i liked, ended up with a nice plaid patterned one. at autozone they have a spray fixative that is heavy duty especially made for headliners and carpets. all you really have to do is get all of the pieces you want to wrap out, spray them with the adhesive and wrap the fabirc around as neatly as you can. I can post up some pictures of mine soon so you can see my results. i did the whole project for about 30-40 dollars just a good chunk of my time though. hope this helped









WHATS UP GREG!!!
i just went to joanns and wrapped my headliner in there "suade", and it was totally not stretchy enough and i got wrinkles all over the place, anybody know what type of material is the stretchiest???











_Modified by DuBLuV2234 at 1:06 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: headliner fabric? (DuBLuV2234)*

finally got some good photos last night...


----------



## vee-dubjettavr6 (Aug 23, 2007)

anybody know if 100% cotton will work decently? I plan on purchasing foam backing as well.


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (vee-dubjettavr6)*

wow this is the next project on my list for sure...//


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (eurovw95)*

wow so glad other people are doing this too...
was planning on plaid headliner for my bug and surprise surprise, it's been done








shopping around for the material first


----------

